# Updated info on ridgid r4512 alignment issue



## horseman308 (May 25, 2014)

After many searches, the bulk (if not all) the big reviews and discussions of this issue are at least 18 months to 2 years old or more. Anybody got more recent info on potential updates to the design or alignment fixes?

If it has been addressed, I'll lean toward a r4512 with some nice upgrades due to the value for the price. If not, I'm thinking a SC 35990c with a couple good accessories. I now have a $1000 budget, including accessories. Not that I NEED to spend that, but it helps. In other words, if it's still a hit-and-miss proposition to get a r4512 that stays aligned, it's probably worth it to me to pay the higher price for the cabinet mounted trunnions.

Despite best efforts, there are few good deals on used caninet saws in my area, and I don't think I've got space anyway, so a movable hybrid-style it is.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you looked at the griz G0715 10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0715P

It's in your price range and looks to be a decent saw. 2HP vs SC's 1.5. You can run it at 220, if you want. I have no experience with it but am a big fan of Griz - good products, good prices and awesome after sales support.


----------



## horseman308 (May 25, 2014)

Looked at it. It's at the top of my budget and still has the table mounted trunnions. I've read they have similar issues as the ridgid. If that's true, I'd just as soon get the ridgid at nearly 1/2 the price.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

I bought an r4512 a little over a year ago and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I've since upgraded to an Incra miter gauge and their 52" fence system with a built in router table and the joinery kit. Out of your price range, but well worth the money as well. Anyway, the saw has lived up to everything I've needed it for and more. No issues so far either.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

Black540i said:


> I bought an r4512 a little over a year ago and wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I've since upgraded to an Incra miter gauge and their 52" fence system with a built in router table and the joinery kit. Out of your price range, but well worth the money as well. Anyway, the saw has lived up to everything I've needed it for and more. No issues so far either.


I did the same thing with my 4512 with the incra stuff. great setup. most likely more than I need but I don't have upgrade-itis.


----------



## horseman308 (May 25, 2014)

Okay, I found this info on another forum:
Http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57129

Starting at post #16, a guy describes getting a new trunnion from Ridgid that is bigger and beefier which solved the alignment issue. He includes an identifying mark to look for when buying a new one (a Roman numeral II). It's from earlier this year. There's indication that there may be a new production run with the better trunnion starting around July 2013, but nothing definitive.

Looks like you could make the order from HD, and check when it comes in for the bigger trunnion (as well as the alignment issue in general) before you take it home.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modfyd (Jun 25, 2014)

I have the 4511 and it's a pain in the a$$ to get it aligned. Mine is still hundredths off alignment, not thousandths. It shows quite a bit when I try to square my butt joints together. I'd like to buy that dial tool one day to square it up to the low thousandths.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Black540i, Brently
would you care to post pictures of your incra set up, I have 4512 happy with but thinking of upgrades, Thx RJ


----------



## Modfyd (Jun 25, 2014)

What he said! ^^^


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's an old pic. I can get a new one soon. Sorry for the delay!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------

